# 2009 Nissan GT-R Engine Code and Specs: VR38VETT



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Just spooted this on the gtchannel.com

GT Channel - 2009 Nissan GT-R Engine Code and Specs: VR38VETT

Apologies if posted already


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

The torque is very impressive, peak of 419 lb-ft from 1,700 - 5,600 rpm is something RB26 owners can only dream of  With the amount of track testing this car has had, I cant beleive it will be anything less than spectacular.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

From a 3.8 twin turbo id expect nothing less.

And with the boost up a bit the torques gonna get better too


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I wonder who's going to be the first to strap new turbos on and see 600bhp or so....


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

xaero1 said:


> I wonder who's going to be the first to strap new turbos on and see 600bhp or so....


You could probably get that power from the stocks with some tweaking.

Not worth replacing the turbos just for an extra 100hp or so!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It'll need all that torque to haul it's rumoured 1800kg around.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

looks like a very promising spec indeed

Is that spec official yet? Titanium valves and other fancy goodies.. wouldn't want to break that engine... In true GTR spirit, it will cost still cost you an arm and a leg to repair 

I don't like heavy cars.. 1,800kg! geeeez... what's happening to cars these days. They just keep getting bigger and heavier. I can think of only two cars where the successor was smaller than the previous version. The Mercedes S-Class that replaced the 1994 model was smaller in dimensions. The r34 was smaller in dimensions than the r33.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

moleman said:


> It'll need all that torque to haul it's rumoured 1800kg around.


1800 kg?? I don't believe it's that heavy. Looking at the performance keeping up with the 911 turbo it can't possible be that heavy, no way. Hopefully it'll be around 1500 - 1600 kg


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

rasonline said:


> ... The r34 was smaller in dimensions than the r33.


But a bit heavier, lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

depends on what turbos come as standard.... 

Does anyone think they are going to be VNT units like the 911 Turbo?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

1800kg?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/77793-new-gtr-v-spec-photo.html?highlight=1800kg


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> depends on what turbos come as standard....
> 
> Does anyone think they are going to be VNT units like the 911 Turbo?


They've got to be to produce that much torque from 1700RPM+ surely ???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> They've got to be to produce that much torque from 1700RPM+ surely ???


Look at it as 2x 1.9 engines each with a turbo capable of 240bhp, so a fairly small GT25 sort of turbo.

Id say its possible just fine without VNT, but it may well have them, who knows.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

GTRSTILL said:


> Does anyone think they are going to be VNT units like the 911 Turbo?


I would imagine it has as Nissan obviously has not held back with the tricks on this car.

I also remember reading quite a while ago that it was a given, or maybe it was one of my chats with Tamura-san.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

MUST..KEEP..WALLET...AWAY...GAAHHHHH

This car is going to be amazing, cant wait for Nismo to release its version =D


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

moleman said:


> It'll need all that torque to haul it's rumoured 1800kg around.


That weight is bull. Nissan had suggested that weight would be kept to just over 1500kg for the main model and as low as 1350kg for the race Evo model.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Gabah Gabah mmm....

Incomprehensible jumble of words...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

skyline69_uk said:


> That weight is bull.


No, it's a rumour.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

moleman said:


> No, it's a rumour.


^^ Yeah but you believe it :chairshot


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTRJack said:


> ^^ Yeah but you believe it :chairshot


No. I suggest you work on your psychic powers. Merely quoting the rumour. It's as good as any of the other rumours surrounding this car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

a few UK journo's are off to Japan with Nissan next week so weight and other spec rumours should be laid to rest


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone know if it's got direct injection? I'd like to see an mpg improvement when cruising.


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

The imporved aerodynamics, atessa system, electronics and 6th gear will take care of highway cruising if you can resist racing every car on the road.


----------



## AZR-33 (Apr 4, 2007)

Now I just need to find a way to squeeze that into my R-33. Muhahaha:chuckle:


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

AZR-33 said:


> Now I just need to find a way to squeeze that into my R-33. Muhahaha:chuckle:


that would be nice, but then it would most likley end up looking like a Z32 engine bay. you can change the battery, the headlights and an intake and thats pretty much it without having to remove the engine.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> That weight is bull. Nissan had suggested that weight would be kept to just over 1500kg for the main model and as low as 1350kg for the race Evo model.


1350kg! So it's going to weigh less than an Evo VI and have a 3.8TT?:chuckle: Should be interesting.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I think from what I've heard the race Evo model will have extensive carbon fibre work to get the weight down.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> a few UK journo's are off to Japan with Nissan next week so weight and other spec rumours should be laid to rest


I doubt it. Nissan aren't releasing any info until the motorshow, so rumors will continue to cirlce.


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> 1350kg! So it's going to weigh less than an Evo VI and have a 3.8TT?:chuckle: Should be interesting.


i wouldnt doubt it, the nsx-r weighs 2,780lbs. the regular nsx weighs 3,108.
thats alot of weight savings.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Anyone know if it's got direct injection? I'd like to see an mpg improvement when cruising.


yeah, as im sure thats going to be a concern for anyone who can afford a new one.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

7tune.com » Blog Archive » Nissan GT-R Engine Code: Not VQ


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the GT-R is not going to have the same engine as the 350Z with TT added. it never was. 

there would be no point in keeping that top-secret as it's already been seen and done.

the GT-R's engine has been created specifically anew for the GT-R's unique requirements.


----------



## zillapuss (Sep 27, 2005)

doesnt vr mean magnesium block in nissan speak?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

More info here...
7tune.com » Blog Archive » VR38VETT Confirmed by Holiday Auto


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmm, turbos integrated in the exhaust manifolds. That will not be easy to swap with new/larger/better turbos. But it saves space and a few kg.

And I do hope that the weight of the car (1750 kg) is incorrect. That is at least one barrel of crude oil too much.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Weight is about the area I expected, but hoped was wrong about


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

blembo :chuckle: 

how reliable is that information likely to be? More so than other japanese car rags?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> blembo :chuckle:
> 
> how reliable is that information likely to be? More so than other japanese car rags?


Hard to say.
They were absolutely correct about the R34 Nur when it came out. Then again, they've also been completely wrong in the past too.

There are only 2 weeks before Nissan Japan can take pre-orders and only 6 weeks before the car is officially unveiled, so at least some of the info in this review is likely to be accurate.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

trondhla said:


> Hmm, turbos integrated in the exhaust manifolds. That will not be easy to swap with new/larger/better turbos. But it saves space and a few kg.
> 
> And I do hope that the weight of the car (1750 kg) is incorrect. That is at least one barrel of crude oil too much.


If this is correct .. And it only has 470-480bhp .. And it is outperforming the new 997 turbo .. Then, hell they must have worked wonders with that torque curve!

I don't believe it will be that fat. The old one was too heavy! (One of my only dislikes of the car). The new one uses high-tech materials! Feathers, bubbles of air and all sorts if light things. Lightweight is the future! Nissan won't let us down! Please!

...Mad


----------



## Andy 32 (May 13, 2007)

It would be hugely expensive to build the car with lots of exotic composites.........I cant see it being a featherweight either ALA GT3 Porsche. Damn shame but I guess its possible seeing as the engine will be lighter than an RB26 and the body is alloy??

Im sure lots of you will be in Japan for the official release so you can enlighten us


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

They can't use loads of exotic materials as they need to keep the cost in check.
Allegedly, Nissan's goal is a 911TT competitor for Carrera money so that's what you should expect.
The later versions Nismo, v-spec or whatever will be the lightweight ones.
(hopefully).


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> They can't use loads of exotic materials as they need to keep the cost in check.
> Allegedly, Nissan's goal is a 911TT competitor for Carrera money so that's what you should expect.
> The later versions Nismo, v-spec or whatever will be the lightweight ones.
> (hopefully).


Maybe I shouldn't have used the word light. Maybe lighter.

The R33/R34 were not exactly light cars. If Nissan is hoping to outperform the 911 turbo in a car that weighs 1750kg and has 470-480bhp then the space under the torque curve would have to be huge (due to the 200kg increase in weight over the 911).And remember the 911 turbo has a fantastic spread of torque to begin with!

To get that performance something magical has to be happening (either some real clever technology OR weight saving)

Thus, I can't see how the car can be that heavy. I would expect the weight to drop below that of the 34. Not increase above it. And certainly be nowhere near 1750kg. I'll bet my trousers on it!!

...Mad


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well, I admire your optimism, but I'm convinced it'll be heavier than the BNR34.
I mean, just look at the weight of the Fairlady Z or the Skyline (G37) coupe.


----------

